
Why am I Constantly Asked to Explain Microsoft's Brand? - MarlonPro
http://www.devproconnections.com/article/development/microsoft-brand-identity-145000
======
matthewinrw
Representative line:

"Windows RT runs only on WinRT"

So abbreviating a word now changes its meaning? Abuses like this go a long way
to explaining the confusion.

I'm getting flashes of the French word "ho^te" which helpfully means either
host or guest, and so distinguishes neither.

